# Vintage or antique watches price guide?



## WhatInThe (May 3, 2016)

Any one know a source for vintage or antique watch price guides. I have some old mechanical Swiss stop watches and some tiny tiny watches, wind up.


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2016)

Try this site...or just Google 'Antique watch value guide'...gobs of related sites.....

https://www.kovels.com/price-guide/watch.html


----------



## Big Horn (Sep 27, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> Any one know a source for vintage or antique watch price guides. I have some old mechanical Swiss stop watches and some tiny tiny watches, wind up.


I watch ebay auctions to find out prices of collectibles that interest me.  For expensive items, watch Sotheby's and other major auction houses.  It costs nothing to monitor ebay, but auction catalogue with prices realized can be expensive.

I was looking at stop watches on ebay a while back; I found many.


----------

